# Pictures At An Exhibition Piano Version



## starthrower

I've been searching around for a recording that features good sound and performance, but so far no luck. This is one of those pieces where individual taste concerning phrasing, embellishment, and pacing can really bug you. Did Brendel record this more than once? The recording I found on YouTube features poor sound. I suppose I could live with Khatia's recent CD, but I'd be interested in listening your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## lextune

Brendel did make a studio version of 'Pictures'. It is a wonderful interpretation and recording. https://goo.gl/VJlNEm

I also highly recommend Pogorelich's version. Ivo makes it seem like a Mahler Symphony. https://goo.gl/nua5Ih


----------



## realdealblues

Brendel only recorded it once in the studio to my knowledge.

Modern sound, Yefim Bronfman on Sony (recorded in 1991 if memory serves). Excellent version that really allows the music to speak for itself.

Vintage sound, Sviatoslav Richter on Philips is worth hearing as it is beyond compare in many ways.


----------



## starthrower

I like Lazar Berman's version, but it's paired with Chopin that I'm not interested in. Would like a Mussorgsky/Stravinsky pairing.


----------



## DavidA

Thought we had this thread not so long back?


----------



## starthrower

realdealblues said:


> Modern sound, Yefim Bronfman on Sony (recorded in 1991 if memory serves). Excellent version that really allows the music to speak for itself.


Might go for this. Has the Petroushka, and some Tchaikovsky. .30 cents from Amazon vendor.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

DavidA said:


> Thought we had this thread not so long back?


Didn't find a piano thread in the search engine.


----------



## DavidA

starthrower said:


> Didn't find a piano thread in the search engine.


http://www.talkclassical.com/37281-best-performer-pictures-piano.html


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Two that really impress me are Piers Lane (EMI, with Petrushka) and Jacques Rouvier (Denon). 
It's cause for regret that Rachmaninoff never recorded Pictures. Can you imagine his take on Baba Yaga?


----------



## jegreenwood

realdealblues said:


> Brendel only recorded it once in the studio to my knowledge.
> 
> Modern sound, Yefim Bronfman on Sony (recorded in 1991 if memory serves). Excellent version that really allows the music to speak for itself.
> 
> Vintage sound, Sviatoslav Richter on Philips is worth hearing as it is beyond compare in many ways.


Richter is astonishing. I have Byron Janis as well - part of the Mercury box.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> . I suppose I could live with Khatia's recent CD, but I'd be interested in listening your suggestions. Thanks!


If you need the specific combo of Mussorgsky and Stravinsky, then Khatia's your best choice. Parts are surprisingly slow and delicate, while others try to out-Richter Richter! The Ravel and Stravinsky are incredibly intense. Another thing in her favor is the superb audio. (not to mention the sultry cover!)


----------



## Pugg

Why not go for: Ashkenazy, the you have the two in one.


----------



## silentio

starthrower said:


> I've been searching around for a recording that features good sound and performance, but so far no luck. This is one of those pieces where individual taste concerning phrasing, embellishment, and pacing can really bug you. Did Brendel record this more than once? The recording I found on YouTube features poor sound. I suppose I could live with Khatia's recent CD, but I'd be interested in listening your suggestions. Thanks!


I like Pletnev studio recording (though he is even more imaginative in the live performance):











I know you want to avoid poor sound, but please don't ignore Horowitz' 1947 recording of his own ("enhanced") arrangement . Probably the most sinister Baba Yaga and the most majestic The Great Gate of Kiev ever captured.


----------



## hpowders

I would get the Sviatoslav Richter performance from Sofia, but I must say the Ravel orchestration is such a work of genius, that I prefer the orchestral version.


----------



## Guest

Alice Sara Ott did a spectacular job IMO.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I have a CD, bought in France many years ago, of Mussorgsky's complete piano works played by a lady named Sylvie Carbonel which I enjoy very much. Some of the other pieces are well worth getting to know as well.


----------



## chill782002

Richter's December 1952 live Moscow rendition is my go-to for this. Sound is not bad at all considering when it was recorded. Wonderful performance.


----------



## Quartetfore

realdealblues said:


> Brendel only recorded it once in the studio to my knowledge.
> 
> Modern sound, Yefim Bronfman on Sony (recorded in 1991 if memory serves). Excellent version that really allows the music to speak for itself.
> 
> Vintage sound, Sviatoslav Richter on Philips is worth hearing as it is beyond compare in many ways.


The Richter version sound aside is a classic recording in every sense of the word.


----------



## hpowders

I heard there was a pneumonia epidemic spreading rapidly among audience members at the Richter recital, making it really distracting to concentrate on the music at times.

^^One of several reasons why I would rather listen to music at home rather than attend live concerts.


----------



## Heliogabo

I think Brendel recorded this piece in studio more than once: there´s a 1955 mono recording for Vox. Very fine to my ears, but haven't heard his second one in Phillips.


----------



## lextune

Heliogabo said:


> I think Brendel recorded this piece in studio more than once: there´s a 1955 mono recording for Vox. Very fine to my ears, but haven't heard his second one in Phillips.


It appears you are correct. Although this one says '52. Nevertheless, a second studio recording by Maestro Brendel.

I found the first eleven minutes of it on youtube.


----------



## lextune

As for Richter, there are no less than 18 versions of his 'Pictures'!

...despite the fervor created by the (in)famous '58 Sofia live recording. I'll take his studio recording from the same year every time:


----------



## hpowders

lextune said:


> As for Richter, there are no less than 18 versions of his 'Pictures'!
> 
> ...despite the fervor created by the (in)famous '58 Sofia live recording. I'll take his studio recording from the same year every time:


Yes. That Sofia performance-the entire audience had pneumonia. One wonders, why did they even bother to attend?


----------



## Pugg

lextune said:


> It appears you are correct. Although this one says '52. Nevertheless, a second studio recording by Maestro Brendel.
> 
> I found the first eleven minutes of it on youtube.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## majlis

To me, Horowitz live. Nobody can play like him. And nobody can play the work like him.


----------



## staxomega

Richter's 1958 live recording (Philips) is my favorite. It's in mono and there is unfortunately some audience noise, but it's the finest I've heard... that 2nd movement ->


----------



## classfolkphile

Horowitz is also my favorite. Aside from one Richter and Janis, I've only heard the recording by Wonny Song, which I like and is in excellent sound. Have to try some of these others.


----------



## Quartetfore

I have the Richter Sofia recording on an LP. About a month ago I had a chance to hear the work "live" It was played by a young American by the name of Daniel Hue. I thought it was well played, in fact the best performed of any thing else on the program. While he played and in cases pounded away. I noticed that the Piano version brings out details that I for one do not hear in the music when it is played by an orchestra.


----------



## Merl

I've got these 2 (off the top of my head). I'd recommend them both, tbh. Not Brendel but hey-ho!



















*EDIT*: Just checked my CD rack and HD and I've also got these 2. Should have remembered the Pletnev. It's my favourite version but the Janis is almost as special.


----------



## CurlybWv988

I have an LP of Horowitz playing Pictures at a Carnegie Hall recital. It's supreme.


----------



## Star

Richter is stunning
Horowitz amazing - though this is a considerable rewrite
You might also try Gary Graffman
And Brendel is Brendel
Avoid Shura Cherkassky's version - I am an admirer but this was obviously recorded on an off-day


----------



## Merl

Oops, I also have Demidenko's account (only picked it up last month). I've only sampled it, at the moment, but, by all accounts, it's a stellar performance with superb sound (Merl puts headphones on as we speak, to listen to it).


----------



## staxomega

There is also an exceptional solo piano performance by Moiseiwitch (Naxos).


----------



## drjjpdc

This is for starthrower and others in this thread. Here is a link.






The above link on YouTube takes you to the RS3D Archive. This is the Richter recording of Pictures. It sounds absolutely fantastic! They are binaural too so headphones sound great too. How he gets depth, sounstaging, etc. is beyond me.

In a nutshell this engineer is using this process to upload older performances. There are no CD's and he is just mastering what he owns. When you get to that webpage you will also see the Stokowski/Rachmaninoff recording of his 2nd Concerto. There are about 100+ pieces of music that he has uploaded.

Now the distributor has stuck a commercial in some of them. No problemo. Just download Adblocker for free and they are gone.

Enjoy!


----------



## Quartetfore

Last Spring I heard the work played in the Piano Version by the young American pianist Thomas Hue. In a life time of concert going, this was a first.It seemed to me at the time that there is more detail in the music then the Ravel or Shostakovich version brings out.
I d


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I fully agree, but it is the original, not an arrangement like those others, so that's as it should be.


----------



## Triplets

It seems like there is a new release of the Piano version every month now featuring young unknown Pianists. I remember when the only choice was Richter playing in front of tubercular Bulgarians


----------



## drjjpdc

Triplets,
Well try listening to the link I posted. Believe it or not it is the Melodya recording from Moscow. No coughs just Richter and his thundering chords.


----------



## Triplets

listening to it now, I'm working on a Saturday morning and no one else is around. On the Computer speakers it does sound amazing, no coughing at least. Given the set up I can't make a judgment about the 'stereo' sound. Was this recording released commercially by Melodya? Sorry if I missed a discussion about it


----------



## staxomega

Triplets said:


> It seems like there is a new release of the Piano version every month now featuring young unknown Pianists. *I remember when the only choice was Richter playing in front of tubercular Bulgarians*


Lots of those Eastern Bloc/Russian live audiences seemed to be suffering from TB, probably being passed around at the live performances. I would probably risk it for some of those fiery Richter and Gilels live performances


----------



## AfterHours

Ashkenazy (1982) [Decca] ... Among the very best, maybe my favorite:


----------



## Guest

Not a "conventional" performance, but it's quite gripping in its own way. (Khatia Buniatishvili)


----------



## Guest

I picked this one up and it's quite good!


----------



## Donna Elvira

Nothing like hearing it live.
I was also impressed with the live Richter, who's not? too bad about the coughing 
BUT-
I think the best I ever heard was played by a World Class Russian pianist in a concert in someone's home.
The host owned an older Steinway, and the pianist was one of many very talented musicians who had immigrated from the USSR when they finally were able to.
We all benefitted from their loss.
Really a both controlled and emotional rendering and something that will remain with me my whole life.


----------



## oneleaf

I love the original piano version and own a few: Horowitz, Richter (Sofia Recital and a couple other live recordings), Ott, Janis, Kissin, and Gavrylyuk. 

Byron Janis plays a very different Great Gates of Kiev which I think is incredible. He took a lot from Horowitz version but I like Janis's better. He builds up Bydlo rather than exploding into it (as the score suggests), which has a nice effect. And Janis's promenades are some of my favorites. The recording from Mercury is decent, but I feel the sound of the piano leaves a lot to be desired. But overall, this is one my favorite recordings.

Mikhail Pletnev's is my favorite. I felt Pletnev's sense of color and phrasing really made the promenades and pictures come alive in ways no other recording I have heard did. It also has the best Great Gates I have ever heard. He does a timing trick to make the bells really come out at the end. And the recorded sound is excellent, too.

Richter's is exciting even amidst the coughing sounds, but for the Pictures, I still turn to Pletnev and Janis more. 

And among more recent recordings (Ott, Kissin, Gavrylyuk), only the Gavrylyuk (released on Piano Classics) has stood out. In fact, it is also one of the best I have heard and definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I have pulled off the shelf the 3 versions that I mostly listen to.

Piers Lane [EMI 0 7777 64802 2 0] gives a fairly conventional but enjoyable reading of Pictures, with plenty of drama in Baba Yaga and the Gate. It's paired with 3 Movements from Petrushka and a blistering performance of Islamey.

Jacques Rouvier [Denon 38C37 7177] is more measured, with some lovely delicate moments. The disk includes 6 shorter pieces by Mussorgsky, including his Meditation, of which I am rather fond.

The newest CD is a double offering from Giacomo Scinardo [CDS7786.02] of all of M's works for solo piano. Pictures shows great attention to detail, possibly at the expense of the drama in places, but I think this one will grow on me.

And the grapevine says that Peter Donohoe has just finished recording Pictures. That should be well worth a listen.


----------



## Pugg

AfterHours said:


> Ashkenazy (1982) [Decca] ... Among the very best, maybe my favorite:


I'll second this choice, in fact one of the very best.


----------

